#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  The SS7 User Part,wireless and mobile communication,pdf

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The SS7 user part provides call control and management functions and  call set-up capabilities to the network. These are the higher layers in  the SS7 reference model, and utilize the transport facilities provided  by the MTP and the SCCP .





  Similar Threads: Multi-user Detection,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Network Services Part (NSP) of SS7,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Modern Wireless Communication Systems,wireless and mobile communication,best lecture notes download Examples of Current wireless System,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download

----------

